# Funny steering noises



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

a few days ago my car started making funky ass clicking and popping noises when ever i turn at low speed and especially right turns. the noises arnt that loud and can only be heard if you listen for it. any idea of what it is and how i can fix it? i'm thinking of bringing it in to the dealer to check it out. i did have a collision repair on the left A-arm and CV-Axle, and they were replaced, and i have a feeling they may have something to do with it. the noises come on and off once in a while and are pretty unpredictable...so.. any ideas?


----------



## Astor (Apr 23, 2004)

It sounds like one of your CV joints, probably.

Get under the car and feel around on the CV boots and see if you can find any tears (except to get your hands dirty doing this). If any of the CV boots are torn you'll need to replace the half-axle. These can be had for like $65 (after bringing in the old one) rebuilt from AutoZone. Sometimes you can't reach the boots over the inner joints and you'll have to take the wheels off to inspect them (one of the inner boots was torn on my driver's side axle and it was making the car shake when the joint got in a bind, but I couldn't see the tear until we got ready to replace it and took the wheel off).

Someone in another thread suggested www.raxles.com as well as a good supplier of axles.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

no, i'm pretty sure its not the CV's , cuz if it was , i'd make noise while i moved and even bind sometimes, and it doesnt do that, it only makes noise when i turn the steering wheel , also, i got under there a looked around and there was nothing visually out of place or noticable. so i know its something related to the steering colum or its linkages. by the way, what would loose steering linkages sound like? and what would they do?


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

Silvspec86 said:


> no, i'm pretty sure its not the CV's , cuz if it was , i'd make noise while i moved and even bind sometimes, and it doesnt do that, it only makes noise when i turn the steering wheel , also, i got under there a looked around and there was nothing visually out of place or noticable. so i know its something related to the steering colum or its linkages. by the way, what would loose steering linkages sound like? and what would they do?



if you had a collision more then likely your rack is cracked or moved.. 

it should have proably been replaced when you had your collision. 


MHO.


----------



## drice78 (Jun 2, 2004)

I just bought a spec v this past monday and have this problem too. I took in and they did some adjustment on the e-Brake?!?! but after getting out of my class tonight its still there. 

Has anyone known anyone to get a solution to this?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

your CV joints will "click" when turning the steering wheel if their going out. Did they replace your axle or just the boots?


----------



## j rome (Jun 4, 2004)

*Yup*

I had a little noise from my front end. Only when the wheel was fully turned and backing up. It stoped a month ago. I havnt heard it since lol.


----------



## Jiganto (Jun 8, 2004)

i have the same problem i think with my SE, it had a minor collision before i bought it, the bumper was replaced and the only damage is a small dent on the front chassis there's also a sort of a rattling noise at low speeds sometimes when just driving straight.


----------



## yellowspecv (Jun 4, 2007)

*Additional Information*



Silvspec86 said:


> no, i'm pretty sure its not the CV's , cuz if it was , i'd make noise while i moved and even bind sometimes, and it doesnt do that, it only makes noise when i turn the steering wheel , also, i got under there a looked around and there was nothing visually out of place or noticable. so i know its something related to the steering colum or its linkages. by the way, what would loose steering linkages sound like? and what would they do?


Have you had any luck determining what's causing the noise? I have 2003 and it is making the same noise, although mostly when I turn left. I am the original owner and it was not involved in a crash so that couldn't be the cause. Also, this has been going on for probably a year. Just last week, when I turned right it made a different sound, more like metal rubbing on metal. I suppose I will take it in and have it checked out, just thought maybe you had a diagnosis and idea of cost to fix.


----------



## paripa_andrey (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey if you have any funny noises when turning the sterring wheel from left to right... there might be a steering fluid leak somwhere. Just check if its level if it is full. If not look arround under the hood for any "wet" areas arround the power steering compressor usually it happens with the metal pipe that goes in it. Sometimes it snaps out and causes a little leak check for it and try to push it in with your hands dont hit it with a hammer becouse it might cost you some big bucks. If it is kind of clicking noise then it would be your tie-rod. This is preety much that i know of. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## silverbullet_specV (Oct 24, 2007)

if it was popping when you were turning the yes it was a cv joint. you could buy a new one or you cuold pull the old one out buy a rebuild kit and fix it, either way is just fine.


----------



## waingro909 (Oct 24, 2007)

if the collision was from the side and its more than minor damage have the frame checked 
competent bodyshops will be able to tell quickly if there is any frame damage. if so have the claim supplemented and the frame straightened.


----------



## chelito92105 (Jan 19, 2007)

Rebuild kits for CV joints? Never heard of em, I have the same clicking on my 02 SE-R and found out new axles are over 400 bucks!! Ouch


----------



## chelito92105 (Jan 19, 2007)

chelito92105 said:


> Rebuild kits for CV joints? Never heard of em, I have the same clicking on my 02 SE-R and found out new axles are over 400 bucks!! Ouch


Im quoting myself...anyways. Mistake, CV axles are about 100 bucks so not too bad. I have the same clicking noise only its really noticeable every time I brake before coming to a complete stop. Its pretty loud too. Replaced the left CV axle as they told me it was going out thinking that was going to solve the problem, it didnt. Right axle is fine and clicking is definitely coming from the left. Anyone figure it out yet?


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

chelito92105 said:


> Im quoting myself...anyways. Mistake, CV axles are about 100 bucks so not too bad. I have the same clicking noise only its really noticeable every time I brake before coming to a complete stop. Its pretty loud too. Replaced the left CV axle as they told me it was going out thinking that was going to solve the problem, it didnt. Right axle is fine and clicking is definitely coming from the left. Anyone figure it out yet?


Do you happen to have an aftermarket suspension? If not, how many miles on the stock strut/springs


----------



## chelito92105 (Jan 19, 2007)

No, the suspension is stock. Although I did just install new front struts. KYB GR2s, the car isnt lowered or anything. Got the struts installed about a month ago but not the springs. Its weird though because the clicking only comes from the left side and always when i brake right before it comes to a complete stop. Its getting very frustrating...esp. since i replaced a CV axle for nothing.


----------

